# Slap The Keyboard Game



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

Simple...smash your keyboard with a hammer and make words into a sentence.

pfuvh

Penguins Fly Under Violent Hurricanes


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

dslfjig

Dishes Save Leftovers From Jacking Inside Gallbladders


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

ftty

forgot to talk yesterday

lol mine is super depressing lol


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

uyhhlb

Unless your having horrible lice, bike-ride.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

sdlpxaj

Slowly Dial Lover's Phone XXX-XXX-XXXX And Jabber


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

uaigo

Underwear and Injuries Greatly Oppress


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

skgh

Skinny Kittens Going Hungry


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

tylubyj

that's yummy like unbleached butter yoke jam.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

fghuj

For Good High, Use Joint


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Hkgjg

Howard knows good jokes, guys.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

yuitpgj

y u in the portal girl joey


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

ealfs;

Eat All Llamas For Supper ;

/roar


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

dofuh

do often fumble underhand handoffs


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

egopk

Eagerly Gazing On Prancing Kangaroo


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

yit

Yelling irate tunes

(it was a poor slap :/)


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

fjdskl

for just dance suck kool lambs

lol I make the weirdest ones lol


----------



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

hjhnhj

Happy jamaicans hear no haunting jingles.


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

cfgymn

Cooling foam gets you motor nifty!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2013)

weoruhf

Werewolves Eat Overcooked Rhinos' Underbellies, Hardly Foul


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

jhvk

Junk has value, kinda.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

dfglks

Didgeridoos Followed, Going Like Kangaroos Smiling


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

kljbkl

kangaroo's look jiffy because kangaroos leap


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

wkjcmsa

We Know Jealous Communities Make Shit Askew


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

sljnd

Sliding Like Jelly, Now Dance


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

nmb

next main bitch


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2013)

rtegiu

Ruthless Tyrants Envision Gassing Innocent Underlings


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

Vhjcfo

Vermin have jam coming from orifices


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

Gjdh

God just doesn't help


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

rgawef

Real gangsters are wicked elf fairies!


----------



## chakrisdom (Nov 9, 2013)

cdhn

cool days hate nothing


----------



## chakrisdom (Nov 9, 2013)

jmfgcd

jellybeans must feel green candy damn


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

razw

Razors Are Zealous Weapons


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 3, 2014)

Biad
Bark I'm a dinosaur


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

jpihobgvc

Justified Prophecies In Hidden Old Bibles Give Vices Causality


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

mckjor

McDonald's Can Kill Just Often Regulars


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 3, 2014)

Iaamhwlhp
I am a majestic hippopotamus who likes Harry Potter


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

ewpoqn

Every Wednesday People Openly Question Nothing


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

skgpa

Strategic Klingon Generals Plot Annihilation


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 3, 2014)

Tapwsml
The above post was spectacular many lols


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

skhr

Secretive Kings, Hidden Rituals


----------



## dreenbmp (Jan 7, 2014)

jkcl

Johny kicks Carries lunchbox


----------



## dreenbmp (Jan 7, 2014)

jkcl

Johny kicks Carries lunchbox


----------



## Gfeathers (Nov 17, 2013)

us

United superpeople


----------



## Gfeathers (Nov 17, 2013)

khg

knit hats generously


----------



## Gfeathers (Nov 17, 2013)

jdg

Just do good OR

Jellies deadly gear!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2014)

dsoi

Dish Soap Often Irritates


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2014)

asdfjhgope

A Simple Dose For Jittery Habits Going Over Philosophies Easily


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

kj

Kill Joy

apparently, my laptop is not good with slapping, at all...that was two slaps :/


----------



## Troglodyte (Feb 14, 2014)

emoap

early morning orgasms are pleasant


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Now this game looks fun.

jhnmu

Just hit no mother up.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Sister's attempt:

jy

just yo


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

iukg

I underestimated killing gandalf


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

rgreodsa

risk going retarded ever? oh dont say anything!


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

uovo

Utilize only vacant ovaries


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

iulygfgsa

I utilize lovely yesterday's goat for garnishing silver apples.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2014)

ghfr

Goats have feared reality

(I'm bored today)


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

orglgr

only real girls like great riddles


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

ftgbvy

For the great beautiful virgin, yo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

oglhm

on going lethargy haunts me


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

dflk

Deadly flower like killing


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

uie uie

Universal Internet Everywhere , Uprising Industrial Economies


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

l mt

I miss time


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

nashgf

***** Ate Some Horribly Given Food


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

eludfk

Everyone Loves Underestimated Doodles Fully Kindled


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

kilyjut

Killing Ill Like You Just Understood Type


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

Uhg

understanding his grind


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

kw

Kick Wind


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2014)

wel

Welcome Elevating Love


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

kgjk

Kosher German Jelly Kindler


----------



## silenttiger (Jul 9, 2014)

Gigii

Get it good & icy ... idiot !


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2014)

slrhugt

Surely Light Rises High Under Great Times


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2014)

sdh

So Damn Hot (My place right now)


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

lsaduh

Lhasa Suffered A Doubly Ushered Hardship


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2014)

oweuadfh

Over With Every Unanswered And Doubtful Fear How?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

odsfgh

Only Dogs Stay Fighting God's Heaven


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

podurh

Past Orders Don't Undermine Rising Hierarchy


----------



## Sky (Jun 24, 2013)

byh

By your house


----------

